
Enlargement Is Mostly Pseudoscientific BS - shawndumas
https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2018/10/25/penis_enlargement_is_mostly_pseudoscientific_bs.html
======
wahern
> For as long as men have noticed their penises, they've been trying to make
> them larger. Admittedly, there's no actual evidence to back that assertion,
> but it's probably a fairly safe assumption.

Not really: [http://www.howtotalkaboutarthistory.com/reader-
questions/why...](http://www.howtotalkaboutarthistory.com/reader-
questions/why-do-all-old-statues-have-such-small-penises/)

